# Cruze ltz vs diesel



## 888 (Jan 14, 2014)

I've rarely seen a gas car achieve the claimed EPA highway mileage and based on my years driving VW diesels, I've rarely seen a diesel not exceed the claimed EPA mileage. Our 2011 Malibu is supposed to get 33 or 34 mpg and it's never done that, maybe 30 to 31 in all highway at best. I've never had a VW diesel get much less than 45 mpg in mixed driving and I think the sticker is somewhere around 42 highway. Not sure how the Cruze diesel is doing real world, I haven't been on here long enough to find that information. 

Plus, you have to keep in mind that you don't have all the spark generating bits of a gas internal combustion engine to worry about when you get a diesel and they are usually a lot more lively than gas cars due to all the torque usually available down low.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

The LTZ gets 38 highway and the diesel gets 46. The only Cruze that gets 42 highway is the manual transmission Eco model. All other gas models get 38 highway or less.

The diesel vs. gas model cost effectiveness debate is seemingly endless, so I'll give you the short version.

If you want to save money, get an LS Cruze. Despite what anyone else will tell you on here, no other Cruze will beat it in cost effectiveness if you're looking at lowest cost/mile (all factors included) in getting from point A to point B. Despite the LS getting the lowest MPG of any Cruze, you will likely never make up the cost difference to get any other model despite many of them getting better MPG. 

The diesel is not solely about saving money. It is about getting a good combination of power, efficiency, and luxury (the diesel is the 2nd best equipped trim in the fleet after the LTZ). You can't compare it to the Eco or any other model, really, on fuel mileage alone. As I've said many times, you're paying for a powerful, well equipped compact car that also happens to get amazing mileage.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

ECO MT drivers almost always get better than 40 MPG combined and usually have combined MPG numbers above the EPA 42 MPG figure. It appears CDT drivers are also getting close to or above the EPA highway estimate (46 MPG) in combined, real world driving. I think, but haven't actually sat down and checked, that the majority of LTZ drivers are getting mid to upper 30s for combined MPG.

When comparing gas vs. diesel prices you need to use 89 octane for the gas version. Despite GM advertising and making 87 octane work, the 1.4T engine in the US Cruze is actually designed for 91 octane (US). 89 seems to be the sweet spot between price and fuel efficiency in those areas with a large price premium on premium gas.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

My 12 ltz said on the sticker that it would get 38 on the highway.. I get atleast 44mpg everyday and have hit over 50 but that's with ideal conditions driving slow and with all of the tweeks that I have done to it (see below)..

I plan on switching to the diesel within the next year..


----------



## Cruze2.0Diesel (Jun 30, 2013)

If you put a lot of highway miles then the diesel is the right choice, if you do a lot of short trips then the diesel is the wrong choice. Diesel engines like to be warmed up and running for long periods, plus the highway trips allow for regen on the DPF, short stop and go trips are going to cause more soot to build up in the DPF. If you do put a lot of miles on the car then the diesel will last longer than the gas engine and hold better resale value, it also has cleaner emissions, and more torque for pulling the hills.


----------



## alkiax (Jan 14, 2014)

Just did the math again using 38mpg for gas and 46 for td and driving 30,000 miles on both. Gas comes in at a cost of $2328 and td at 2250. Almost the same. Are there really that many perks to owning a td. I test drove it and absolutely loved it just trying to justify the extra cost to myself. I drive 110 miles total to work every day.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

PanJet, an extremely well-written bit of advice...I agree completely.



> ECO MT drivers almost always get better than 40 MPG combined and usually have combined MPG numbers above the EPA 42 MPG figure. It appears CDT drivers are also getting close to or above the EPA highway estimate (46 MPG) in combined, real world driving.


That's because the majority of these drivers spend most of their time commuting on open highways back and forth to work. Nothing wrong with that - they bought the model they did for that purpose, but it does put a bias on the figures you may see from those models.

A friend here has an Eco MT and averages about the same as I do - 34 MPG (he commutes back/forth to work in Silver Spring every day and spends time sitting in stop-and-go traffic every day; I use my car mainly for errands, a few road trips, and occasionally get stuck in the stop-and-go mess that is the DMV area). 

Despite their tiny engines, ALL Cruzen (gas or diesel) are not phenomenally much better than most other 4-cylinder cars on gas in city driving. Mid-upper 20's-very low 30's is pretty much the norm in those situations.

Another point I would make would be that the MT's seem to do a few MPG better on their EPA estimates than the AT cars for some reason. A neighbor owns an Eco AT, thinking that it would do wonders to save him on gas, yet only averages 29 MPG from his car. The AT's seem to need to be driven gently to keep the RPMs down and the transmission/engine from wasting fuel shifting well above 3000 RPM like they tend to.

To the OP, echoing Panjet's statement:
Most cost-effective Cruze: LS MT. It's missing basically all the cool features, though.
Less than bare-bones Cruze for combined city/highway use (without driving a manual): pick a LT AT model.
Bang-for-the buck for features + highway commuting: Eco MT.
Nice Cruze with excellent power/highway fuel economy: Diesel

Honestly...I wouldn't consider the LTZ unless it's got gadgets that you just can't get on the diesel. The stock 1.4T + automatic combination is kinda weak for my taste. With a MT, the Cruze feels like a much different car; with the Diesel, there's tons of power on tap when you need it.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

The real question is, where are you getting diesel for $3.45! I just filled up at $3.82.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Diesel here by me is 365 to 370 and that said to be cheap. 3.45 now that must be diesel that fell off the truck


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

alkiax said:


> Just did the math again using 38mpg for gas and 46 for td and driving 30,000 miles on both. Gas comes in at a cost of $2328 and td at 2250. Almost the same. Are there really that many perks to owning a td. I test drove it and absolutely loved it just trying to justify the extra cost to myself. I drive 110 miles total to work every day.


I would venture to say, you'd be hard pressed to justify the purchase of a TD over another Cruze based on fuel mileage alone considering the higher entry level cost of the TD. However, take the cheaper Cruze and add the options to equal the Cruze, such as leather, bigger wheels and tires, much better brakes, suspension upgrades and other LT2 gadgets, you might find the decision leaning a little more toward the TD. Then there's the TD driving experience which none of the other Cruze variants can match (drive one up a decent hill and you'll understand). 

I have a 480 HP modified C6 Corvette, and if I can be impressed by driving a 151 HP Cruze...it has to be GOOD!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

alkiax said:


> Just did the math again using 38mpg for gas and 46 for td and driving 30,000 miles on both. Gas comes in at a cost of $2328 and td at 2250. Almost the same. Are there really that many perks to owning a td. I test drove it and absolutely loved it just trying to justify the extra cost to myself. *I drive 110 miles total to work every day*.


Get the diesel.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

alkiax said:


> Just did the math again using 38mpg for gas and 46 for td and driving 30,000 miles on both. Gas comes in at a cost of $2328 and td at 2250. Almost the same. Are there really that many perks to owning a td. I test drove it and absolutely loved it just trying to justify the extra cost to myself. I drive 110 miles total to work every day.


If you're comparing an LTZ vs. the diesel and you're driving as long of commute as yours, I would without question get the diesel. The difference between the two is only $1,000 (before options), and the power alone is worth it. I've owned both the gas and diesel, and while the gasser is a great car, I love the extra power of the diesel, especially on the highway.

The only things the LTZ has that the diesel doesn't (and can't be optioned on the diesel) are automatic climate control, keyless (push button) start, and 18" wheels (unless you buy your own). Other than that, the diesel has (or can be optioned with) everything the LTZ has and in fact has several features not even available on any other Cruze such as larger brakes, a heavier duty Aisin transmission, and better soundproofing. Some would argue the reliability of the Aisin transmission on the diesel would be worth the extra cost.


----------



## alkiax (Jan 14, 2014)

Oklahoma Gas Prices - Find Cheap Diesel Prices in Oklahoma and thanks for much for all of the information. I think I'm pretty much sold on a td. Now just to find a good deal on one.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

alkiax said:


> Oklahoma Gas Prices - Find Cheap Diesel Prices in Oklahoma and thanks for much for all of the information. I think I'm pretty much sold on a td. Now just to find a good deal on one.


Certainly shop around. A number of us on here have been able to get some pretty good deals on ours. The best so far I believe was a guy who got his for over $5k below MSRP. I got mine for $4k below MSRP. To be fair, the LTZ models at the same dealer were also $4k below MSRP at the time.


----------



## alkiax (Jan 14, 2014)

yeah my number I got in my head is 22 with just a few options. Any options that are a must or you just love?


----------



## 888 (Jan 14, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> Another point I would make would be that the MT's seem to do a few MPG better on their EPA estimates than the AT cars for some reason. A neighbor owns an Eco AT, thinking that it would do wonders to save him on gas, yet only averages 29 MPG from his car. The AT's seem to need to be driven gently to keep the RPMs down and the transmission/engine from wasting fuel shifting well above 3000 RPM like they tend to.
> 
> To the OP, echoing Panjet's statement:
> Most cost-effective Cruze: LS MT. It's missing basically all the cool features, though.
> ...


The point regarding the AT and mpg is true in TDI land, too. They get at or less than EPA ratings generally, from what I hear and read. I've never owned one and wouldn't even consider it.

That's reflected in demand, a TDI with an automatic will sit on Craigslist for weeks, a manual will vanish immediately unless it's got a salvage title, been beat to death, or WAY overpriced. This refers to the older VE mechanical injection pump versions more than the newer ones. 

It's an interesting thought about the LS MT being the most cost effective. I've never thought of a gas car as being as economical as a diesel not only from an mpg standpoint but from a long term maintenance cost perspective. I change oil and filters and install a timing belt every 60k on the TDI's and that's generally it, glow plugs once in a while. No coilpacks, plugs, wires etc etc but I guess it's so much cheaper than the diesel as default optioned that it doesn't matter. 

I'm waiting for the cloth seat/6 speed diesel, something less optioned. Something to get the price of admission down and strip off the stuff I don't want. I've been driving diesels so long I can't drive anything else. It's just nice to have the torque to pass someone in 5th gear without having to sit down your coffee to downshift. Plus, VW's gas cars spin at maybe 3.5k on the highway at 70 in 5th gear and the diesels are around 2k, much smoother and quieter if you spent time on the highway.

Those are things I prefer in a diesel that's hard to explain to someone who hasn't spent much time in one. I test drove an ECO 6 speed this past summer and I liked the car, just preferred a diesel over the turbo gas engine.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

To the OP, if you drive 110 miles to work daily, it is a no brainer to get the diesel. When I was looking for a car I wanted the LTZ and once I priced it out I said well I can get the diesel for that. I do not have a long commute to work and I do a lot of running around town driving. Before the cold and snow here in Michigan, my worst tank was 39mpg. The car is built very well and is just as quiet as a $40k impala.


----------



## gulfcoastguy (Feb 21, 2013)

plasticplant said:


> The real question is, where are you getting diesel for $3.45! I just filled up at $3.82.


Murphy's Express in Gautier MS is $3.49 today. Of course the Murphy's 6 miles west, where I live, is $3.55.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

If you're driving 110 miles, definitely diesel as others have said. I drive about 70 each day for the commute alone and I went from driving a car with excellent mileage, but a misery to drive just because I spend so much time in the car. This is almost as good MPG on the highway (after it warms up) and much more fun to drive and plush. Low end torque is very fun! That's one reason. Another, keep in mind you'll be depreciating whatever car you get very quickly. Diesels hold value better (or so I hear).


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

alkiax said:


> yeah my number I got in my head is 22 with just a few options. Any options that are a must or you just love?


Mine has the Convenience Package (Backup Camera, Illuminated Vanity Mirrors, Auto-Dimming Rearview Mirror, and Heated outside mirrors), Enhanced Safety Package (Rear park assist, Rear Cross-traffic Alert, and Side blind-zone alert), and Pioneer sound system.

Of all of the above, I would say the Convenience Package is the most useful (also fairly cheap for what you get). The Enhanced Safety Pkg is nice, but a bit spendy for what you get. All of the safety systems are passive. There is no braking for the rear cross-traffic system like on some cars, no lane-departure warning, and no adaptive cruise control like on some other cars.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

You definitely want the drivers convenience package.


----------



## rcclockman (Jan 16, 2012)

Here's the bottom line, If you want a loud Semi-truck with more turbo lag than the gasser , get the diesel, if you want quiet luxury, get the ltz..


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

rcclockman said:


> Here's the bottom line, If you want a loud Semi-truck with more turbo lag than the gasser , get the diesel, if you want quiet luxury, get the ltz..


Lol wow too bad that's nothing like the diesel. It's quiet inside and only a bit loud when it's cold. 

Here's the bottom line. If you want more horsepower, a butt load more torque, better mpg, and a cool/unique factor, get the diesel. Diesel prices, albeit more, have been steady while gasoline has increased .25 where I live over the past month. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

alkiax said:


> Just did the math again using 38mpg for gas and 46 for td and driving 30,000 miles on both. Gas comes in at a cost of $2328 and td at 2250. Almost the same. Are there really that many perks to owning a td. I test drove it and absolutely loved it just trying to justify the extra cost to myself. I drive 110 miles total to work every day.


If you can afford the diesel, get the diesel, this seems like the logical choice between the 2 cars. An ECO MT is cheaper MPG but there are luxury/quality features you can’t get off the showroom. Only thing I may try and find years from now is the laminated side glass the diesels have if the price is right. The rest of the stuff I replied to below is optional once I read this post I am quoting. I think if you go drive a LS auto or ECO auto, you will completely justify it to yourself. 　


PanJet said:


> The LTZ gets 38 highway and the diesel gets 46. The only Cruze that gets 42 highway is the manual transmission Eco model. All other gas models get 38 highway or less.
> 
> The diesel vs. gas model cost effectiveness debate is seemingly endless, so I'll give you the short version.
> 
> ...


LS is the cheapest if you do not try and modify the **** out of it to make it almost as fast as a 1.4 stock form and add countless options that cost in supplies and require dealership to unlock. You also may lose if you do all the above and end up trading in for the 1.4 in a very short period.　


obermd said:


> ECO MT drivers almost always get better than 40 MPG combined and usually have combined MPG numbers above the EPA 42 MPG figure. It appears CDT drivers are also getting close to or above the EPA highway estimate (46 MPG) in combined, real world driving. I think, but haven't actually sat down and checked, that the majority of LTZ drivers are getting mid to upper 30s for combined MPG.
> 
> When comparing gas vs. diesel prices you need to use 89 octane for the gas version. Despite GM advertising and making 87 octane work, the 1.4T engine in the US Cruze is actually designed for 91 octane (US). 89 seems to be the sweet spot between price and fuel efficiency in those areas with a large price premium on premium gas.


Unless I let the car idle a lot I am able to get close to the 40 mark. Speed is a factor when it comes to getting past my 49.9 barrier.
Unless I just so happen to be getting bad batches of gas at reputable gas stations, 87 is not an option for me with stock and NGK plugs. Even in the snow I was misfiring on 87 when I run the car dry and refill with it. I was half tempted to try and get a PI1052 work order in but it’s kind of hard to prove in -9*F weather.


WhiteAndBright said:


> My 12 ltz said on the sticker that it would get 38 on the highway.. I get atleast 44mpg everyday and have hit over 50 but that's with ideal conditions driving slow and with all of the tweeks that I have done to it (see below)..
> 
> I plan on switching to the diesel within the next year..


I think you are the only person I seen with an LTZ beating the odds like that. The tune you are running has an eco mode and you are also shifting manually most of the time?　


jblackburn said:


> PanJet, an extremely well-written bit of advice...I agree completely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect example of where you live may dictate mileage due to driving culture. I get better MPG in NJ than I do here in Cleveland or in NYC. I haven’t taken my car to NoVa yet so I can’t compare but I know it’s not gonna be as pretty. 　Difference I seen from auto and manual is shifting when you are able vs what the computer lets you.(Shift Denied) 1.8 revs higher than the 1.4 at the same speed & gear and when you go man vs auto the manual can shift sooner than the auto lets you. In my eco the lowest I can drive on flat land tip of the throttle in 6[SUP]th[/SUP] gear is 36 MPH. and lowest I can coast is 31 MPH. 　


rcclockman said:


> Here's the bottom line, If you want a loud Semi-truck with more turbo lag than the gasser , get the diesel, if you want quiet luxury, get the ltz..


We talking about the same CTD that has more sound proofing than quite a few Buicks and Cadillacs have of the same model year? Besides the initial quality issues of the 1[SUP]st[/SUP] few released my only 3 reaching gripes would be the look of the alloys, auto trans only, and cleanliness of the diesel pumps vs. gas.​


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

If you are going to get ANY of the 1.4T engine bearing Cruzes, you are going to want to be running 89 or 91 octane anyways to get on the high octane timing map. Much smoother and much more enjoyable WELL WORTH the increased price. That being said, the price difference between high grade GAS and pump DIESEL is negligible in most locales. Where I am Diesel is often LESS expensive than high grade gasoline. 

Now, the diesel is also going to net BETTER than EPA numbers in the real world, where the 1.4T and 1.8 models are seeing much more difficulty meeting let alone exceeding EPA. If you are mostly city, and are not concerned with performance, go gas. The city mileage of the 1.4T is better and in an LTZ you will be very comfortable. If performance is something to be desired, and/or you are mostly on the highway and/or you road trip frequently, I personally would go Diesel. More HP and TQ (151/280ish compared to 138/149) and real world ranges of as much as 917miles to a 15.6G tank (58.7 MPG, insanity) and as LITTLE as 746miles (same tank) tested at 75mph with A/C on (47.8 MPG). PLUS, it will come with most if not all of the same luxury features in the LTZ, as well as some snazzy 17 alloys. 

Resell value/maintenance/living with the thing long term : the diesel comes out ahead in this regard as well. More expensive to repair yes, but less maintenance parts that are likely to go, and estimated longevity is higher than that of a gas Cruze. Resell value should be higher as well to show this. 

The verdict: Personally if I had the option, there is no contest here. Diesel or nothing. If you are looking for comfort and luxury in a compact car, and like many of us have fallen for the Cruze, go TD. They are much more confident feeling, and all that torque really livens up the driving experience. Smooth and quiet, the Cruze TD isn't going to constantly punch you in the eardrums and say HEY! I am a diesel... just so you know! Yes, it will idle louder, Yes it may be a LITTLE less fun to start in the cold (though the newer diesels are starting just fine) and yes diesel may be more expensive, but lets also take into consideration that you will be stopping to GET diesel less often. 

GO. GET. A. DIESEL. 

That is all.


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

I like the time saved by less stops at the pump, not waiting in line for others to fill up and faster pump filling. I've never seen another car or truck at the diesel pump.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Barefeet said:


> I like the time saved by less stops at the pump, not waiting in line for others to fill up and faster pump filling. I've never seen another car or truck at the diesel pump.


That must be nice, our Diesel pumps here are the same pump island as the gas. A few landscape and ambulance companies frequently populate those islands making the gas one hard to get. The other day an ambulance recieved a call and left with the nozzle still in and yanked it off. When I "trick" the eco into filling the full tank it takes me about 9 days to drain it. I could totally see the diesel lasting even longer for me.


----------



## 888 (Jan 14, 2014)

rcclockman said:


> Here's the bottom line, If you want a loud Semi-truck with more turbo lag than the gasser , get the diesel, if you want quiet luxury, get the ltz..


Wow. I guess I haven't looked at the Cruze as a luxury car so I didn't have those expectations. It seems to be a pretty solid little commuter aimed at Corollas and other cars in that class.

If there is lag on a TD, it's usually only because it's hooked to an automatic. 

One of my 5 speed TDI's is chipped (they have around 90hp stock) to give it maybe 120 HP and it will outrun the same VW with a gas 1.8 turbo engine with a lot more HP. It will pull like a demon till I get nervous about reckless operation citations for being 20+ mph over the speed limit and let off of it. 

The TD Cruze has what, 150 HP? Wait for that 6 speed manual, you'll see what one of these can do. I personally can't to see what it will be like to have that much HP and torque in a car that size and weight.

I've haven't had a diesel clatter like a semi truck since I sold my last VW Rabbit other than maybe a little on very cold mornings but not for long. The gas ECO I drove this past summer was noisier mechanically than any TDI I've owned and it wasn't bad. Gas engines just usually rev higher so they will be noisier. 

That was a good point made earlier about the use of midgrade or premium gas in some of the other engine options. That gets you a lot closer to diesel pricing in many places. Around here (SW Ohio), gas is all over the place, between $3.15 and $3.45 for lowest grade depending on whether Speedway has sold enough roller food that week but diesel has remained around $3.70.


----------



## Garandman (Dec 31, 2013)

One factor that helped us pick the diesel was resale value. 10 year old Jetta TDI's are selling for more than $2,000 over the gas version. 

We will be driving it 30-40,000 miles per year, mostly highway, and believe it will be much easier to sell a diesel with 150,000 miles than a gas model.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

alkiax said:


> Just did the math again using 38mpg for gas and 46 for td and driving 30,000 miles on both. Gas comes in at a cost of $2328 and td at 2250. Almost the same. Are there really that many perks to owning a td. I test drove it and absolutely loved it just trying to justify the extra cost to myself. I drive 110 miles total to work every day.


As someone who has put 39K miles on a CTD, I can wholeheartedly say YES it's worth it! This car is satisfying to drive in ways that you can only appreciate after you've owned it for a while. Using an extreme example, a Yugo will get you point A to point B just like a Ferrari will, but they possess vastly different driving qualities, hence the price differential. Those who drive Ferraris say they are worth every penny. OK, that's an extreme example, but my point is, there is much more to the Cruze Diesel than the price of the car or the fuel economy.

Also to your other point about options, I bought mine with no options and don't miss anything. All I really wanted was cruise and air lol. The heated seats are nice. I did find that I actually use pretty much all of the features this car has. A friend of mine has the pioneer stereo and it sounds muddy to me, plus you lose the handy storage on top of the dash.


----------



## alkiax (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks so much to everyone with all of the responses. I'm pretty sure I knew way more when I went and test drove one yesterday. Absolutely loved it. Price wise it was better than i thought. A nice white one with just the convience package was 22900 and I could get a red one with nav and sunroof as well for oddly just around 500 more. so 3500-4200 off msrp i believe.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

The Holden CDX Cruze diesel has automatic climate control standard, I believe the SRIV uses the same brakes so the 18" wheels would fit the diesel and could be optioned if the dealer wanted a sale. The keyless push button start has never appealed to me so isn't missed.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

alkiax said:


> Thanks so much to everyone with all of the responses. I'm pretty sure I knew way more when I went and test drove one yesterday. Absolutely loved it. Price wise it was better than i thought. A nice white one with just the convience package was 22900 and I could get a red one with nav and sunroof as well for oddly just around 500 more. so 3500-4200 off msrp i believe.


run, don't walk back there if you liked it!


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

rcclockman said:


> Here's the bottom line, If you want a loud Semi-truck with more turbo lag than the gasser , get the diesel, if you want quiet luxury, get the ltz..


Please stay out of the diesel section. You obviously know nothing about the diesel Cruze 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah that person cannot possibly have driven one.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Better yet he needs to keep reading the diesel section and learning about the CDT.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

obermd said:


> Better yet he needs to keep reading the diesel section and learning about the CDT.


Always that voice of reason! 

I say burn him at the stake!


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

KpaxFAQ said:


> Always that voice of reason!
> 
> I say burn him at the stake!


No just send him a sympathy card because he doesn't have a diesel!


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

If our highway drive is similar to mine and you average around 60 mph you can average 45 - 50 mpg year round and get an easy 650 miles on 1 tank with heat or a/c on setting 1 or 2


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

I have never driven a gas Cruze, kind of want to now...


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

MilTownSHO said:


> I have never driven a gas Cruze, kind of want to now...


Neither have I. Only other newer gasser I drove was a 2014 Malibu LTZ when I went to buy my diesel.


----------



## rcclockman (Jan 16, 2012)

ya ya , I test drove a Diesel At...It was ok, it definatly has great torque and power, but I do mainly city driving, and felt that the super bad turbo lag would of been really annoying, I hate the gas turbo lag as it is, didn't want worse turbo lag...If your in the country or only doing highway driving, im sure its great..Here in LA we really don't even have freeways that move...and don't give me its quiet crap...that thing is loud inside...


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> I hate the gas turbo lag as it is, didn't want worse turbo lag...If your in the country or only doing highway driving, im sure its great..Here in LA we really don't even have freeways that move...and don't give me its quiet crap...that thing is loud inside...


It's certainly quieter than the screamy gas automatics. The Cruze auto I drove 2000 miles in was constantly thrashing itself around in the upper ranges of the RPM band for no good reason.

The gas version doesn't have noticeable turbo lag (if it does, you're using 87 octane in hot weather), and the diesel's is probably partially programmed in from a stop to keep the front wheels from spinning like crazy when the torque hits them at a rest.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

It has been my experience that once you get a few miles on the diesel the turbo lag seems less, I guess you learn not to mash the foot down off the line. If you take off with a light foot and then put your foot down she really gets up and goes. On my way to work I often come across a young guy in a Cruze that is a twin for mine only a 1.8 and even with a normal start he just can't keep up.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

rcclockman said:


> ya ya , I test drove a Diesel At...It was ok, it definatly has great torque and power, but I do mainly city driving, and felt that the super bad turbo lag would of been really annoying, I hate the gas turbo lag as it is, didn't want worse turbo lag...If your in the country or only doing highway driving, im sure its great..Here in LA we really don't even have freeways that move...and don't give me its quiet crap...that thing is loud inside...


Something was wrong with the weather-stripping or door fitment on the CTD you drove then because it's the quietest of any Cruze. It's Buick quiet. If I have music at any semblance of volume I don't even hear the car running/accelerating at low speeds which is when anything would be noticeable the most. I have to say you're completely full of it on that statement or like I said you legitimately drove a defective car. 

I'm sure your gas LTZ is a really nice car and if you're happy it's all that matters!


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

rcclockman said:


> ya ya , I test drove a Diesel At...It was ok, it definatly has great torque and power, but I do mainly city driving, and felt that the super bad turbo lag would of been really annoying, I hate the gas turbo lag as it is, didn't want worse turbo lag...If your in the country or only doing highway driving, im sure its great..Here in LA we really don't even have freeways that move...and don't give me its quiet crap...that thing is loud inside...


From what you describe of your driving habitat the best engine for you would be the 1.8, ie. no turbo lag at all!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> It's certainly quieter than the screamy gas automatics. The Cruze auto I drove 2000 miles in was constantly thrashing itself around in the upper ranges of the RPM band for no good reason.
> 
> The gas version doesn't have noticeable turbo lag (if it does, you're using 87 octane in hot weather), and the diesel's is probably partially programmed in from a stop to keep the front wheels from spinning like crazy when the torque hits them at a rest.


inconsistently and under-gapped spark plugs will also cause noticeable turbo lag, even in the manuals. When I regapped my ECO MT to 0.035 across the board from 0.023 (1,4) and 0.025 (2,3) there was a huge reduction in turbo lag.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

obermd said:


> inconsistently and under-gapped spark plugs will also cause noticeable turbo lag, even in the manuals. When I regapped my ECO MT to 0.035 across the board from 0.023 (1,4) and 0.025 (2,3) there was a huge reduction in turbo lag.


Definitely. My car really drove like I thought a small engine would at first - slow and needed to rev a lot to do anything.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

rcclockman said:


> ya ya , I test drove a Diesel At...It was ok, it definatly has great torque and power, but I do mainly city driving, and felt that the super bad turbo lag would of been really annoying, I hate the gas turbo lag as it is, didn't want worse turbo lag...If your in the country or only doing highway driving, im sure its great..Here in LA we really don't even have freeways that move...and don't give me its quiet crap...that thing is loud inside...


That only crap being given in this thread is by you. There has not been one test done on the diesel that states it is loud on the inside. Even the very biased reviews toward VW don't even say that. The engine is louder on the outside but that is it. I notice no turbo lag on my car but I also am not punching it at every light to get up to speed fast. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I think it's about time we started ignoring this guy as he clearly is trying to stir the pot, yet can't cook!


----------



## Garandman (Dec 31, 2013)

rcclockman said:


> ya ya , I test drove a Diesel At...It was ok, it definatly has great torque and power, but I do mainly city driving, and felt that the super bad turbo lag would of been really annoying, I hate the gas turbo lag as it is, didn't want worse turbo lag...If your in the country or only doing highway driving, im sure its great..Here in LA we really don't even have freeways that move...and don't give me its quiet crap...that thing is loud inside...


Thats peculiar, since my DD is a WRX and I don't find any noticeable turbo lag in the Cruze TD at all, having driven it extensively in Boston traffic. BTW it delivered almost exactly double the mpg of my car.


And and here is why. The engine develops peak torque at around 1600 rpms. So this excessive "turbo lag" you describe is, ah, unique.


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

DieselMan33 said:


> That only crap being given in this thread is by you. There has not been one test done on the diesel that states it is loud on the inside. Even the very biased reviews toward VW don't even say that. The engine is louder on the outside but that is it. I notice no turbo lag on my car but I also am not punching it at every light to get up to speed fast.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Wait until you need to punch it lol. You'll feel the turbo lag. I'm not complaining though. That's the nature of turbo. Even in a Nissan GTR you will notice turbo lag. I would not choose a turbo charged car if I did only city driving

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hmm, must be something specific to the diesel as used in the US build - the turbo lag with the Korean-built diesel Cruze is quite low.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

titanman2789 said:


> Wait until you need to punch it lol. You'll feel the turbo lag. I'm not complaining though. That's the nature of turbo. Even in a Nissan GTR you will notice turbo lag. I would not choose a turbo charged car if I did only city driving


So now all turbo engines are no good in city driving? Must have never drove a cruze 1.4T automatic, turbo lag is non-existent. By 1500RPM can feel turbo already is spooled, by 1850RPM have all available torque. If anything with a 1.4T auto, there is a split second of low boost off the line, that’s the only time the engine size is apparent.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

spacedout said:


> So now all turbo engines are no good in city driving? Must have never drove a cruze 1.4T automatic, turbo lag is non-existent. By 1500RPM can feel turbo already is spooled, by 1850RPM have all available torque. If anything with a 1.4T auto, there is a split second of low boost off the line, that’s the only time the engine size is apparent.


Mines the best car I've ever owned in city driving - I haven't owned another 4 cyl car that can leave a slow-moving or stopped lane to switch to another - or scoot across an intersection - as quickly as this one can respond. There is virtually no lag unless you're in too high of a gear below 1500 rpm. 

Passing power though...it falls flat on its face. Oh well. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

titanman2789 said:


> I would not choose a turbo charged car if I did only city driving


On the contrary that's exactly where I want a turbo. Having the turbo on the 1.4L (and the diesel), I get lots of low-end torque so I don't have to rev so much around town. The 1.4L drove a lot like a much bigger engine around town due to its turbo.

As for the diesel, I think I know what most of you are referring to as "turbo lag" as I notice there is a little delay when you press the pedal to when it gets up and goes. I notice it most after having driven my other car for a few days and then go back to the Cruze. However, I honestly don't think it is turbo lag. It feels like it was almost programmed that way to prevent, as someone else said on here, the front wheels from burning out every time you take off at a stop light. Even as it is, on icy streets without snow tires on, I have to feather the throttle like no other car I've had before to prevent it from spinning out all the time because of all the excess torque (and probably the marginal Goodyear tires).

If that chart is accurate, you can certainly see why. The diesel produces more torque at idle than the 1.4L peaks at, and by 1,500 RPM you're out torquing most of the midsize cars on the road.

That all said, the delay or "lag" or whatever you want to call it on this car is minimal and certainly not an issue in my opinion. It scoots around just fine.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

titanman2789 said:


> I would not choose a turbo charged car if I did only city driving


I love having the turbo in the city. It allows me the best of both worlds - low acceleration when I want it, which is most of the time, with the ability to very quickly switch to a higher and consistent acceleration when I need or want it. The turbo in the Cruze provides the widest flat torque curve of possibly any vehicle out there, which means you don't have to red-line the engine to get good acceleration. My guess is that you've never driven a Cruze 1.4T engine in a city.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

grs1961 said:


> Hmm, must be something specific to the diesel as used in the US build - the turbo lag with the Korean-built diesel Cruze is quite low.


The lag is more noticeable in the auto even in the twin cam series II engine in mine, although if you turn the a/c off it almost disappears. Driving style to accommodate the lag does wonders as well. I would have liked the six speed manual but my wife is auto only so that was that. Anyway the manual diesel is no more now.


----------



## Garandman (Dec 31, 2013)

spacedout said:


> So now all turbo engines are no good in city driving? Must have never drove a cruze 1.4T automatic, turbo lag is non-existent. By 1500RPM can feel turbo already is spooled, by 1850RPM have all available torque. If anything with a 1.4T auto, there is a split second of low boost off the line, that’s the only time the engine size is apparent.


Or perhaps this dude made up his mind it had "turbo lag" before he even drove it.

Unless tuned for maximum performance, most turbos today are small, low mass units that spool up to provide a lot of torque to move the car with a smaller engine. Many passenger car turbines have variable geometry turbos so they can maintain low rpm performance with high speed power.

DentSport Garage was a local tuner with a famously conservative dyno. Here's my WRX after tuning at DentSport. Notice that the torque doesn't really surpase the non-turbo version of this engine until nearly 3,000 rpms, although the peak is much higher. the 2008 WRX had a smaller turbo and built boost earlier but the peak was lower.









On this same dyno, here's a Jetta TDI, stock and after tuning. Notice that the boost takes place at higher rpms, and even the modified engine has a lower peak torque value than the Cruze TD: and does not maintain it through the rev range like the Cuze does. Heard anyone complaining about TDI turbo lag.









Summary: the Cruze TD achieves_ much_ higher torque values at much lower rpms than almost any small motor, diesel or gas.


----------



## gyrfalcon (Dec 27, 2013)

DieselMan33 said:


> Please stay out of the diesel section. You obviously know nothing about the diesel Cruze


Maybe he was dreaming about how the diesel cruze would be if you got rid of the sound insulation, and removed all the DEF/DPF/EGR "features". :th_SmlyROFL:


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

spacedout said:


> So now all turbo engines are no good in city driving?


That's not what I said at all. Just my opinion on the matter. 

As far as the diesel I really like the car. But the turbo lag is noticeable if you run into a situation where you have to take your foot off the gas (fuel lol) pedal and then you need to go right away... Such as turning left at a light, person in front of you is an idiot and starts going, slows down, then goes. Traffic is coming but you had to take your foot off because person in front of you slowed down. Now you punch it. You will feel the turbo lag. It can be scary in the right situation. 

I'm not saying it's bad for city driving, just not for me. Maybe it's where I live. I don't know if any of you drive around the Denver area but the vast majority of people here (80%) downright SUCK at driving. I run into my hypothetical situation I just talked about a lot. There's a lot of the speed up slow down can't make up your ****in mind kind of driving out here 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

I have punched it a few times and notice a delay but it isn't huge like it falls on it's face or anything. Easing into the throttle even on hard acceleration will take care of the lag.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## wTheOnew (Jan 7, 2014)

titanman2789 said:


> It can be scary in the right situation.


If that half second of slightly less power makes whatever your doing scary, you should probably not be doing it. Waiting an extra minute is worth it when the other option is possibly death.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

titanman2789 said:


> That's not what I said at all. Just my opinion on the matter.
> 
> As far as the diesel I really like the car. But the turbo lag is noticeable if you run into a situation where you have to take your foot off the gas (fuel lol) pedal and then you need to go right away... Such as turning left at a light, person in front of you is an idiot and starts going, slows down, then goes. Traffic is coming but you had to take your foot off because person in front of you slowed down. Now you punch it. You will feel the turbo lag. It can be scary in the right situation.
> 
> ...


I drive around Denver all the time and I think you're giving the idiots here too much credit. Instead of a hard punch give a small start and then punch it half a second later. When I had a 1LT AT for 3 days last year that made a world of difference. Turbos do respond differently from N/A engines.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

rcclockman said:


> Here's the bottom line, If you want a loud Semi-truck with more turbo lag than the gasser , get the diesel, if you want quiet luxury, get the ltz..


What are you talking about?!? I'd take the TD over the LTZ all day and twice on Sunday!


----------



## minihorse927 (Jan 15, 2014)

rcclockman said:


> Here's the bottom line, If you want a loud Semi-truck with more turbo lag than the gasser , get the diesel, if you want quiet luxury, get the ltz..


What world did you drive a TD Cruze in? I can't hear mine inside at all and the only time I can tell it's diesel from the inside is the first few seconds my foot is on the brake before it kicks itself into neutral. I can feel the vibration for what, 3 seconds? If that is gonna make or break the car in your opinion then maybe you have unrealistic ideals. 

If you drive long miles and not in stop and go, the diesel is worth every penny. The luxury it provides over the base models is outstanding. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

DieselMan33 said:


> Easing into the throttle even on hard acceleration will take care of the lag.


This is great advice. I've never noticed the lag, but I also don't mash the pedal straight from zero to the floor either. I don't know of any car that performs best when you drive it that way. One of the first things you learn in racing is to roll into the pedal and not mash it. At the track where I'm chaplain it's the constant refrain of dads, uncles, and other mentors to the young drivers, and I hear it probably more than any other piece of advice in the pits. The same goes on the street, particularly on turbo cars. Roll into the pedal on take-off, and it will actually perform better than if you mash it.


----------



## minihorse927 (Jan 15, 2014)

I've mashed into mine a few times the first couple days I had it to see what it had and yes there was lag for about a half a second but then that car was GONE. It actually squealed tires on it each time we tried this. Ease into it for a second then punch it and you'll never notice as was mentioned.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

Lol I am well aware of how to drive my car, thank you. Like I said, get in the right situation and you'll find the lag. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

titanman2789 said:


> Lol I am well aware of how to drive my car, thank you. Like I said, get in the right situation and you'll find the lag.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I agree Titanman, I had a bad lag happen the other day getting on the highway. It was the "perfect storm" scenario you describe. I was accelerating hard to get up to speed and the idiots in front of me were going 40mph as they were merging into 70MPH traffic....so I had to slow down. So I go to swing all the way over and gun it to let loose for fun. Nothing happened at all for a second in a half then it took off like a bat out of ****. I caught that hiccup you describe.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

KpaxFAQ said:


> I agree Titanman, I had a bad lag happen the other day getting on the highway. It was the "perfect storm" scenario you describe. I was accelerating hard to get up to speed and the idiots in front of me were going 40mph as they were merging into 70MPH traffic....so I had to slow down. So I go to swing all the way over and gun it to let loose for fun. Nothing happened at all for a second in a half then it took off like a bat out of ****. I caught that hiccup you describe.


This makes me very very glad that I have a manual. I just downshift and keep the turbo spooled.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

obermd said:


> This makes me very very glad that I have a manual. I just downshift and keep the turbo spooled.


I have 6T45 auto in my diesel and it seems to hold the right gear whatever speed the "idiot in front does does" so I have never had the problem merging. Then there is always the tiptronic to hold a lower gear when you need it as well.


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

The Cruze Diesel will do 160 all day long .. Ask me how I know lol.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

GotDiesel? said:


> The Cruze Diesel will do 160 all day long .. Ask me how I know lol.


160 what?


----------



## Garandman (Dec 31, 2013)

titanman2789 said:


> That's not what I said at all. Just my opinion on the matter.
> 
> As far as the diesel I really like the car. But the turbo lag is noticeable if you run into a situation where you have to take your foot off the gas (fuel lol) pedal and then you need to go right away... Such as turning left at a light, person in front of you is an idiot and starts going, slows down, then goes. Traffic is coming but you had to take your foot off because person in front of you slowed down. Now you punch it. You will feel the turbo lag. It can be scary in the right situation.
> 
> I'm not saying it's bad for city driving, just not for me. Maybe it's where I live. I don't know if any of you drive around the Denver area but the vast majority of people here (80%) downright SUCK at driving. I run into my hypothetical situation I just talked about a lot. There's a lot of the speed up slow down can't make up your ****in mind kind of driving out here


Thats why you have the choice of manually shifting the trans: to minimize the delay.


----------



## Cruze2.0Diesel (Jun 30, 2013)

I don't have that trouble at all with the diesel, the only time I have noticeable turbo lag is from a dead stop, the torque more than pulls you hard at low RPM's, although I don't ride the bumper of the car in front of me. I also love the shift pattern of the automatic with the diesel, in a gas engine the new low RPM shift patterns they seem to program with these 6 speeds is horrible.


----------



## Garandman (Dec 31, 2013)

titanman2789 said:


> Lol I am well aware of how to drive my car, thank you. Like I said, get in the right situation and you'll find the lag.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


In the Car and Driver review they noted "Its lag from a stop is near dangerous if  you’re trying to dart into a gap in traffic."

As a result I am in the habit of putting it in manual mode or preloading the drivetrain with a little throttle while my foot is still on the brake. The latter is not good for longevity if done often or for long periods.

Normally drive a manual shift car so the disconnection between engine rpm annoys me. Haven't tried a car with CVT yet but I'm told they are even worse. That said, driving a manual in city traffic is even less entertaining.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Cruze2.0Diesel said:


> I don't have that trouble at all with the diesel, the only time I have noticeable turbo lag is from a dead stop, the torque more than pulls you hard at low RPM's, although I don't ride the bumper of the car in front of me. I also love the shift pattern of the automatic with the diesel, in a gas engine the new low RPM shift patterns they seem to program with these 6 speeds is horrible.


Omg you're not kidding. They either upshift at 2000 RPM on a non turbo 4 cylinder or you have to kick it to the floor to get any power from them whatsoever. Design a great 4
Cylinder engine with a meaty midrange...and then pair it with a transmission that hates it to put an extra 1 MPG on the window sticker. 

I rented an Altima cvt on a business trip about a year ago and it was one of the worst things I've driven. It sounded like it was constantly in too high of a gear and kinda jerked along under acceleration. Yuck. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

From the comments about "turbo lag" it seems that maybe a special driving school to teach people to drive automatic turbo cars is needed?


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Wow this is really getting blown out of proportion. 

In the perfect scenarios, with possibly less than perfect driving techniques, one may experience a bit of turbo lag. Simple.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

KpaxFAQ said:


> Wow this is really getting blown out of proportion.
> 
> In the perfect scenarios, with possibly less than perfect driving techniques, one may experience a bit of turbo lag. Simple.


I posted that to show how over the top this turbo lag business is getting, if it worries you buy something else is the answer.


----------



## Cruze2.0Diesel (Jun 30, 2013)

My local dealer didn't have a diesel when I went last June but I test drove the gas turbo Cruze. I thought it was horrible compared to my trade in which was a 2012 Chrysler 200s, so I didn't buy it. Went to another dealership a few weeks later after test driving lots of other cars and they had a diesel, the rest is history, the ride was better, the power was better, and the handling was better. That's a short way of me comparing the LTZ to the diesel after driving them both and a lot of other cars. Speaking of which I don't normally like to dog on another manufacturer but.....the Honda Civic, OMG the ride is so horrible I don't understand how anyone would drive it and say...sure I'll take it.


----------



## TD_Cruze (Jan 15, 2014)

Aussie said:


> I posted that to show how over the top this turbo lag business is getting, if it worries you buy something else is the answer.


I agree, turbo lag isn't that big a deal. The last vehicle I drove with a turbo, was the 2014 RAM Eco Diesel. From a red-light, the lag was only about 1.5 seconds. Having steady pressure on the throttle helps a lot. If people are so worried about it, get the 1.8L engine on a base model...end of discussion.


----------



## Cruze2.0Diesel (Jun 30, 2013)

TD_Cruze said:


> I agree, turbo lag isn't that big a deal. The last vehicle I drove with a turbo, was the 2014 RAM Eco Diesel. From a red-light, the lag was only about 1.5 seconds. Having steady pressure on the throttle helps a lot. If people are so worried about it, get the 1.8L engine on a base model...end of discussion.


Cool, I looked a week ago and not one dealer in the area had a ram eco diesel listed. Maybe you could PM me your thoughts on the test drive, I would be very interested.


----------



## rcclockman (Jan 16, 2012)

"Stay out of the Diesel Section" HA HA...Didn't know I was in it..Sorry....Those Diesels are Rocketships out of the hole after 2 seconds, your right and as quiet as a hummingbird,,your right sorry..


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

rcclockman said:


> "Stay out of the Diesel Section" HA HA...Didn't know I was in it..Sorry....Those Diesels are Rocketships out of the hole after 2 seconds, your right and as quiet as a hummingbird,,your right sorry..


Had to bust your balls a little! There's only 3,000 of us and many more of you. 

Diesel mafia


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

The LTZ drives / rides the best out of all the Cruzen, hands down (I've driven the LT, LTZ, and Diesel). They did a great job with the car.

The diesel is nice, but it is still slow despite all the torque, and its price point is on par with an LTZ.

The LS is the best value on the Cruze family, by far. You don't need anything more than the base model if cost only is important.


----------



## RedHot14Diesel (Jan 17, 2014)

I haven't driven the Cruze with 1.4T but I had the Sonic T with manual transmission. There's a lag but who cares, are you wanting to race or for the fuel economy ? Like the previous post, if you care so much about the lag get something else.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

RedHot14Diesel said:


> I haven't driven the Cruze with 1.4T but I had the Sonic T with manual transmission. There's a lag but who cares, are you wanting to race or for the fuel economy ? Like the previous post, if you care so much about the lag get something else.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


People actually do care about performance of their diesels. It's not an econo-box, it's a premium vehicle. If the only reason they bought a diesel was for economy then they should revisit 2nd grade math because they should of bought a different car. 

The attractiveness of a diesel is excellent performance with better economy then the econo-box. You're paying a premium in purchase price and fuel for a better performing vehicle. With some straight-forward tuning this car could smoke the tires in the first few gears.


----------



## prince_bigd (Jul 16, 2013)

I Have a 2LT so I cannot speak to the diesel but I wonder if the issue with turbo lag with the diesels could be somewhat offset by the intake resonator mod as with the gas turbo models? I know diesels are compression ignition so no spark plugs misgapped to worry about. Perhaps the DEF setup causes some lag also? Ive not gotten to drive a diesel cruze yet as the only dealership that had one in stock near me Is a horrible mess to deal with. Also wonder if the Aisin is programmed slightly different to prevent torque shock off the line. I know the aisin is supposed to be much smoother than the stock auto in the gas models. May just be a case of GM needing a little tweaking for our US market diesel.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

prince_bigd said:


> I Have a 2LT so I cannot speak to the diesel but I wonder if the issue with turbo lag with the diesels could be somewhat offset by the intake resonator mod as with the gas turbo models? I know diesels are compression ignition so no spark plugs misgapped to worry about. Perhaps the DEF setup causes some lag also? Ive not gotten to drive a diesel cruze yet as the only dealership that had one in stock near me Is a horrible mess to deal with. Also wonder if the Aisin is programmed slightly different to prevent torque shock off the line. I know the aisin is supposed to be much smoother than the stock auto in the gas models. May just be a case of GM needing a little tweaking for our US market diesel.


My Cruze has no DEF and it has basically a heavier duty version of the regular Cruze models auto transmission. I believe the lag is caused by the turbo being bigger on the diesel and also the fuel system operates differently to a petrol engine there being no butterfly in the intake system. Also no blow off valve. While not a sports car it isn't slow either. Pick up at highway speeds is actually quite rapid even with 4 adults and luggage. Traction control keeps wheelspin down to a chirp when you gun it.


----------



## RedHot14Diesel (Jan 17, 2014)

KpaxFAQ said:


> People actually do care about performance of their diesels. It's not an econo-box, it's a premium vehicle. If the only reason they bought a diesel was for economy then they should revisit 2nd grade math because they should of bought a different car.
> 
> The attractiveness of a diesel is excellent performance with better economy then the econo-box. You're paying a premium in purchase price and fuel for a better performing vehicle. With some straight-forward tuning this car could smoke the tires in the first few gears.


Oh trust me I do care about performance. Don't get me wrong Audi has some sports car in diesel. That's why I own two diesels now. I traded in my 2012 ML 350 BE (gasser) for a 2014 ML 350 BT (diesel). Then I traded my 2013 Focus for this one. I'm also a diesel tech  so no pun intended. I'm just saying if someone wants a rapid response then maybe try another diesel vehicle. Coming from a guy that use to drive fast cars, is a bit of a change. Little adjustments needed for especially driving from the autobahn a to snail speed here in the US.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## davearre (Jan 8, 2014)

Just throwing in my 2 cents on Diesel vs Gas Cruzes, from a perspective of a 15 year VW TDI owner. When shopping for a new car, my family and I took both a Diesel Cruze and the 1LT /1.4 for a test drive loop that was about 15 miles in length and included town, hills, and highway driving. I had also previously from the same dealer did a shorter test drive with the salesman in the same Diesel and was impressed. The Diesel is quieter, rides heavier, and the engine feels like V6 power. It does have a ramp-up from a stop for the power (almost like I was letting the clutch out at 1st gear with my MT) but the onramp to the highway is up a semi-steep hill and I was impressed at how the Diesel ate that ramp up as we sank back in our seats and joined the highway at 65+. The 1LT was just as comfortable as the Diesel but a little noisier and feels a bit lighter, hard to put your finger on it. Still very comfortable and with very good performance, the difference is there but subtle. 

I ended up choosing the 1LT. Why? A couple reasons. Having owned the rock-solid 44 MPG average (56 MPG best) 1999-2004 era VW ALH series for a long time I have seen the stories on the TDI forum about the HPFP disintegrating and CEL lights being thrown at 100 miles... the complexity of the more modern Diesels due to emission controls, along with lower MPG than the old standbys (but you get more powerful engines). Part of the reasons (aside from cost) I did not look at a VW TDI this time. Second reason, I reset the trip odometer on both cars before the drive. The Diesel got 33 MPG for the loop, the Gasser got 29. For the 4 MPG difference, with 87 going for $3.50, 93 for $4.00, and Diesel at $4.20 (consistent proportions here in CT for some time), the difference in fuel price would not make up for the slightly better MPG. Also, the Diesel was the base model for the trim, the 1LT had the Driver Convenience and Enhanced Safety packages along with Tech package, both of which I really liked. A Diesel with those options would easily be about $3500 more expensive to buy.

We were also getting an Automatic this time so that my wife can use the car on occasion. I think if it was only me I would have looked for or ordered an Eco MT with the options I wanted, to maximize MPG and keep the MT, but it is nice to have auto in a traffic jam...

~Dave


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

Barefeet said:


> I like the time saved by less stops at the pump, not waiting in line for others to fill up and faster pump filling. I've never seen another car or truck at the diesel pump.


My wife called me in a panic last night on the way home from choir practice: "Honey, the low fuel light just came on in the car...I'm going to run out before I get home!" Me: "no, sweety, you'll be ok, I'll fill it tomorrow." Gees, this car goes so far between fill ups, I forget to even check the fuel gage.



VtTD said:


> You need to knock your hearing aid down a few clicks if you think it's loud *inside*.


What little diesel clatter I hear...I really enjoy! Seriously, the muted sound of the diesel engine is really nice...it sounds solid, dependable and well engineered? What can I say...I like it.

My 02 Corvette had the well known problem with piston slap before it warmed up. Talk about noisy.



minihorse927 said:


> What world did you drive a TD Cruze in? I can't hear mine inside at all and the only time I can tell it's diesel from the inside is the first few seconds my foot is on the brake before it kicks itself into neutral. I can feel the vibration for what, 3 seconds? If that is gonna make or break the car in your opinion then maybe you have unrealistic ideals.
> 
> Mine is a little louder during warm up, but that's for 2 or 3 minutes at most...after that, you would be hard pressed to know it's a diesel from the sound.
> 
> ...


Agreed, this is a very classy car for a compact. It has everything you need and lots more. So far, one of my better car buys.



jblackburn said:


> Omg you're not kidding. They either upshift at 2000 RPM on a non turbo 4 cylinder or you have to kick it to the floor to get any power from them whatsoever. Design a great 4
> Cylinder engine with a meaty midrange...and then pair it with a transmission that hates it to put an extra 1 MPG on the window sticker.
> 
> I rented an Altima cvt on a business trip about a year ago and it was one of the worst things I've driven. It sounded like it was constantly in too high of a gear and kinda jerked along under acceleration. Yuck.
> ...


I Rented a Nissan Maxima 3.5 on one of my business trips and the CVT transmission was the worst driving experience of my lifetime.



RedHot14Diesel said:


> Oh trust me I do care about performance. Don't get me wrong Audi has some sports car in diesel. That's why I own two diesels now. I traded in my 2012 ML 350 BE (gasser) for a 2014 ML 350 BT (diesel). Then I traded my 2013 Focus for this one. I'm also a diesel tech  so no pun intended. I'm just saying if someone wants a rapid response then maybe try another diesel vehicle. Coming from a guy that use to drive fast cars, is a bit of a change. Little adjustments needed for especially driving from the autobahn a to snail speed here in the US.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I drove the German autobahns for about 7 years of my life with Corvettes, Mustang GT or a Mercedes gasser. Trust me, the Germans make some very fast diesels. Not that I couldn't beat them at the top end with my 02 Corvette, but it wasn't as easy to catch them as you might think. I have great respect for German engineering and especially for their diesels. Back in the day, I drove a 240d Mercedes diesel for a week and it was a blast...top speed 96 mph on the autobahn, but you could do that all day long.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

obermd said:


> inconsistently and under-gapped spark plugs will also cause noticeable turbo lag, even in the manuals. When I regapped my ECO MT to 0.035 across the board from 0.023 (1,4) and 0.025 (2,3) there was a huge reduction in turbo lag.


I had lag and nose dives all the way up untill I swapped out to NGK V Powers. I can spin the tire off the line in 1[SUP]st[/SUP] gear and spin the inside tire on hard wot turns in 1[SUP]st [/SUP]and 2[SUP]nd. [/SUP]I kind of figure the LRR tires are the reason the car can spin the tires with ease. I’m pretty sure Z rated tires may put up a better fight..　


jblackburn said:


> Definitely. My car really drove like I thought a small engine would at first - slow and needed to rev a lot to do anything.


At times my car may do this even with the plug swap if it’s hot enough. I got used to blipping the throttle as a come to a complete stop so I already have revs before I leave to prevent falling on my face off the line. Most my turbo lag is when my passenger’s weight exceeds 400 lbs. I find myself dipping into 3[SUP]rd[/SUP] more when 4[SUP]th[/SUP] would have been a reasonable gear to pass a slow moving car in the fast lane. 　


titanman2789 said:


> Wait until you need to punch it lol. You'll feel the turbo lag. I'm not complaining though. That's the nature of turbo. Even in a Nissan GTR you will notice turbo lag. I would not choose a turbo charged car if I did only city driving
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Solution to that threshold of known lag is downshift before you get on it. Way easier in a manual since you can benefit from the rev matched rpms.


titanman2789 said:


> That's not what I said at all. Just my opinion on the matter.
> 
> As far as the diesel I really like the car. But the turbo lag is noticeable if you run into a situation where you have to take your foot off the gas (fuel lol) pedal and then you need to go right away... Such as turning left at a light, person in front of you is an idiot and starts going, slows down, then goes. Traffic is coming but you had to take your foot off because person in front of you slowed down. Now you punch it. You will feel the turbo lag. It can be scary in the right situation.
> 
> ...


That pretty much describes normal characteristics of a small engine car in a traffic pattern filled with idiots. In the manual it’s just as bad kind of sort of. When dealing with those idiots on a quest for the gold hyper badge I will find my self ay 900 rpms in 6[SUP]th[/SUP] gear and instead of it being a right turn it’s the green light about to turn red. This is that split second when 24 MPH drivers speed up to 38 in a 35 MPH zone to make the light they could have made if they maintained the speed limit. It’s painful because I can see the crosswalk signal counting down from a distance so I know it’s about to happen while everyone else acts like it’s a game of musical chairs. Either way I have to rev match and shift from 6[SUP]th[/SUP] to 4[SUP]th[/SUP] (or maybe 3[SUP]rd[/SUP] if uphill) to make the light my **** self. In short all Cruze have this issue but the trans hesitation to shift is less an issue with manual equipped Cruze. 　


KpaxFAQ said:


> I agree Titanman, I had a bad lag happen the other day getting on the highway. It was the "perfect storm" scenario you describe. I was accelerating hard to get up to speed and the idiots in front of me were going 40mph as they were merging into 70MPH traffic....so I had to slow down. So I go to swing all the way over and gun it to let loose for fun. Nothing happened at all for a second in a half then it took off like a bat out of ****. I caught that hiccup you describe.


In my Subaru, I have sport mode where it will hold the gear and revs in that situation and also when you lift throttle in the turn. To prevent that issue in a Cruze auto on top of what others said with part throttle, you may have to slap over to manual to prevent that dreadful downshift. Actually, tap down one more gear just to make sure you have enough rpms and gearing to get the **** away from that non driving ass clown.​


----------



## RedHot14Diesel (Jan 17, 2014)

I drove the German autobahns for about 7 years of my life with Corvettes, Mustang GT or a Mercedes gasser. Trust me, the Germans make some very fast diesels. Not that I couldn't beat them at the top end with my 02 Corvette, but it wasn't as easy to catch them as you might think. I have great respect for German engineering and especially for their diesels. Back in the day, I drove a 240d Mercedes diesel for a week and it was a blast...top speed 96 mph on the autobahn, but you could do that all day long.[/QUOTE]

Cool. Spent 8 yrs in Baumholder, GER and owned few American Spec'd BMW. To name couple of them. '09 e92 M3 and '12 X5M. Once I hit the no speed limit zone I don't go slower than 125 MPH. Then I again I always see this Diesel R8. At least I think it was diesel...



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## RedHot14Diesel (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm driving a Cruze loaner (auto) right now and it feels like it has the 1.8 under the hood. I haven't check but no lag there lol. I feel the difference though, it's lighter up front and it does take off a bit faster but lacks the uhmpppp.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

RedHot14Diesel said:


> I'm driving a Cruze loaner (auto) right now and it feels like it has the 1.8 under the hood. I haven't check but no lag there lol. I feel the difference though, it's lighter up front and it does take off a bit faster but lacks the uhmpppp.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Definitely a LS.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

titanman2789 said:


> As far as the diesel I really like the car. But the turbo lag is noticeable if you run into a situation where you have to take your foot off the gas (fuel lol) pedal and then you need to go right away... Such as turning left at a light, person in front of you is an idiot and starts going, slows down, then goes. Traffic is coming but you had to take your foot off because person in front of you slowed down. Now you punch it. You will feel the turbo lag. It can be scary in the right situation.


I owned a 2011 Cruze 2LT for 50,000 miles. This exact situation happened on nearly a daily basis. Granted, the 2011 with the AT was known for it's awful transmission which was the primary issue. Despite it's lag (yes I know it is there) my diesel is 1,000 times better in comparison.



prince_bigd said:


> I Have a 2LT so I cannot speak to the diesel but I wonder if the issue with turbo lag with the diesels could be somewhat offset by the intake resonator mod as with the gas turbo models? I know diesels are compression ignition so no spark plugs misgapped to worry about. Perhaps the DEF setup causes some lag also? Ive not gotten to drive a diesel cruze yet as the only dealership that had one in stock near me Is a horrible mess to deal with. Also wonder if the Aisin is programmed slightly different to prevent torque shock off the line. I know the aisin is supposed to be much smoother than the stock auto in the gas models. May just be a case of GM needing a little tweaking for our US market diesel.


As I mentioned above, I've owned a 1.4L Cruze as well, and to compare the two, I'd take my diesel any day for just the improvement in delay/shifting alone. Again, I had the 2011, so there is a caveat as the newer models are much improved (I can vouch for that too, I've driven every model year of the Cruze in the U.S.).

I also tend to think you're right when you say this might be programming to prevent torque shock. I've believed this all along. I will admit, the lag is there, but I still don't believe it is turbo lag. It just doesn't feel like it. It doesn't feel like an engine working without the help of the turbo. The lag I feel is like the engine isn't even trying yet, and I believe it is programmed that way to keep this thing from peeling away from every stop light. Take a look at the torque graphs and you'll see why. The diesel cranks out more torque at barely above idle than the 1.4 peaks at with a stock tune. Chevy probably overcompensated with their programming if this is the case, but to me, especially after having had a 2011 AT Cruze for 50,000, the lag on the diesel is hardly even worth mentioning.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

I did some city driving yesterday, and tried to observe some of the things described in this thread, and I've begun to think that this might not have anything to do with the turbo or even the motor. I think it has something to do with the automatic engine/transmission "decoupling" or neutral condition that the car enters when stopped with the brake applied. I noticed yesterday that if I released the brake early I had much better results than if I switched directly from the brake to the gas without pausing. What seems on first impression to be turbo lag might very well be the engine and transmission reengaging after entering this neutral mode at the stop. I also noticed that this was more dramatic when my car was new, but now at 9000+ miles, it is much less pronounced. I also attempted the hard braking to acceleration transitions that were described, but could not duplicate the appearance of lag conditions that were experienced by others. However, I do remember a bit of that when the vehicle was new (under 3000 miles), so I wonder if this is also part of the break-in and learning period with the transmission. 

Just some thoughts after a day of testing, but not completely convinced of the answer quite yet.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Back in the day I remember being told to learn left-foot braking if I wanted to run an automatic gearbox at anywhere near its limits - this was in a Mecedes that had been modified for rallying - along with learning to "heel-and-toe" with a manual.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I went to the shops just now and paid careful attention to any lag from rest and discovered that my auto was holding the car from roll back on inclines, so with the foot off the brake there is no hesitation, just an extra rush when the turbo kicked in. It felt much like a non turbo car with a high lift cam taking off without using big revs.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

GotDiesel? said:


> The Cruze Diesel will do 160 all day long .. Ask me how I know lol.





Aussie said:


> 160 what?


So Manny, you invite questions, Aussie asks you a straightforward one - and you don't answer. 

What's up with that?

FWIW I did some bench racing and manually calculated the theoretical top speed of an unmodified Cruze Diesel: based on stock tire size, 0.686 sixth gear ratio, 3.20 axle ratio, and 4,000 RPM engine maximum horsepower output; to arrive at 142.6 MPH. 

Of course, that is without consideration for wind resistance, tires exploding or the vehicle loosing control. 

So where do you get your 160 number from?


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

Tomco Going forward I no longer can help with any questions on any thing.
Sorry.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Those of us who are Gearheads received it after we had shown a willingness to help other members.


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

*obermd*..I have More then done a plenty of posting and help on here and willingness to help from the get go . 
Sorry you don't think I have .


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

GotDiesel? said:


> *obermd*..I have More then done a plenty of posting and help on here and willingness to help from the get go .
> Sorry you don't think I have .


Sorry if I offended you with my question, but you didn't say weather you meant MPH or KPH, so I ask again 160 what? My speedo is in KPH and 160 kph all day would be easy if it were legal here.


----------

